# Who's coming to shoot at S+W tomorrow???



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Trying to get an idea of how much food to buy...

28 Hunter targets on tap in Colfax/Kernersville, NC.

Shoot me a PM if you need directions...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Trying to get an idea of how much food to buy...
> 
> 28 Hunter targets on tap in Colfax/Kernersville, NC.
> 
> Shoot me a PM if you need directions...


Sarge, I had planned to come, but I'm on call this week and we've been having some office issues lately that will prevent me from being very far from a computer. 
Sounds like the temp will be a lot better than it has been the last few days.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm not gonna be able to make it. Gotta finish staining the trim to go around our new hardwood floors in the dining room.

However, I am pretty sure that the new guy I took to Tim's was planning on going. He lives in High Point so you know how far he has to travel.:tongue:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

I can't come up with a "creative" excuse that would prevent me from showing up (see the previous 2 posters). I'll be there.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sarge, I had planned to come, but I'm on call this week and we've been having some office issues lately that will prevent me from being very far from a computer.
> Sounds like the temp will be a lot better than it has been the last few days.


:blah:



Spoon13 said:


> I'm not gonna be able to make it. Gotta finish staining the trim to go around our new hardwood floors in the dining room.
> 
> However, I am pretty sure that the new guy I took to Tim's was planning on going. He lives in High Point so you know how far he has to travel.:tongue:


High point...??? How is it that I don't know him???



SCarson said:


> I can't come up with a "creative" excuse that would prevent me from showing up (see the previous 2 posters). I'll be there.


You showing up early to help with targets? There just might be a "cold one" in it for you when we finish...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> I can't come up with a "creative" excuse that would prevent me from showing up (see the previous 2 posters). I'll be there.


:bartstush:

Since I'll not be there intimidating you, maybe you can break 510. 

J/K Have fun.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah, I'll be there early.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> High point...??? How is it that I don't know him???


Sorry. I didn't know you knew EVERYBODY in High Point. 

His name is Addison Chandler and he told me he shoots at S&W periodically to sight in and what not.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

SCarson said:


> I can't come up with a "creative" excuse that would prevent me from showing up (see the previous 2 posters). I'll be there.


No point in using the same ole same ole. 


Ya know.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Sorry. I didn't know you knew EVERYBODY in High Point.
> 
> His name is Addison Chandler and he told me he shoots at S&W periodically to sight in and what not.


I don't but seems odd...is he a Member at S+W??? I don't know that I've ever seen him if so...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> I don't but seems odd...is he a Member at S+W??? I don't know that I've ever seen him if so...


I don't think so but I can't imagine them letting someone shoot there that wasn't a member. 

He's a nice kid. He likes to learn as much as he can about this stuff.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I don't think so but *I can't imagine them letting someone shoot there that wasn't a member. *
> 
> He's a nice kid. He likes to learn as much as he can about this stuff.


Do I detect a bit of sarcasm here? :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Do I detect a bit of sarcasm here? :wink:


Maybe. :dontknow:

I know he's a member of Montgomery, but not sure if he joined S&W due to proximity or not. So I guess, no there really wasn't any sarcasm now that I think about it. 

Whoda thunk it??:chortle:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*bring yourl laptop*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Sarge, I had planned to come, but I'm on call this week and we've been having some office issues lately that will prevent me from being very far from a computer.
> Sounds like the temp will be a lot better than it has been the last few days.


Just bring it and come shoot. You computer genius, I know you can figure out a way to work while on the range:wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I don't but seems odd...is he a Member at S+W??? I don't know that I've ever seen him if so...


If you had shot at Treaton's last Sat. you would know who he is:nyah:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*original question*

Forgot to answer it. I'll be there. Decided against the family reunion.


----------



## TroutbumArcher (Sep 19, 2008)

*Stick and wheel tomorrow*

Yes ill be there.. i am addison ..


----------

